

Dennis Ritchie official webpage deleted by Alcatel-Lucent(/Nokia) - StephenFalken
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/index.html

======
aap_
Already archived: [http://cm.bell-labs.co/who/dmr/](http://cm.bell-
labs.co/who/dmr/)

------
cubancigar11
Anyone with a backup? Even archive.org doesn't have it
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/index.html)

~~~
rswier
archive.org has a website grab from 2013: [https://archive.org/details/dmr-
grab](https://archive.org/details/dmr-grab)

~~~
StephenFalken
Thanks for that snapshot. Unfortunately it's missing a lot of the content that
was available there. It's only around 1/3 of the full content.

------
captn3m0
Some of the other pages seem to be in google's cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Uo4LPZ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Uo4LPZN_3oQJ:cm.bell-
labs.com/who/dmr/otherlives.html&hl=en&strip=1)

------
SixSigma
Server: Plan9

It's on plan9 so it will be in the dump. Plan9 does daily incremental backups.

[http://man.cat-v.org/plan_9/1/yesterday](http://man.cat-v.org/plan_9/1/yesterday)

It's not shown up on 9fans yet, I've passed it to someone who can help

[http://marc.info/?l=9fans](http://marc.info/?l=9fans)

The message will get to Geoff / Jim who should sort it out

